# SWF files as avatars



## The Teej (Mar 26, 2005)

Why aren't we allowed SWF Files as avatars anymore? I quite enjoyed having the ability to have mini games in avatars, or higher quality animated and even on animated avatars.

So what's the deal? My new avatar, The Pink Jelly Dude looks better in SWF form...


----------



## deduce (Mar 26, 2005)

I think you can't have swf avatars anymore is because it's possible for someone to embed a virus in a flash file.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 26, 2005)

Seriously?

That's f**king retarded.


----------



## pitman (Mar 26, 2005)

Little of topic: how can i save a flash game\movie from a site like newgrounds  ?


----------



## The Teej (Mar 26, 2005)

FlashSave, or SaveFlash, google it.

Its a trial period, though.

Now back on topic.


----------



## deduce (Mar 26, 2005)

Nevermind, I thought flash files were not allowed at all but they are allowed in sigs. I remember a forum I use to visit had a problem when someone put a virus in their flash sig so the forum banned the use of flash. 

This post that gives a brief explantion to why you can't have a flash file as an avatar.


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Mar 26, 2005)

You don't need a program to save flash, you just look into the source and search for .swf. You get the link to that and put it into the address bar and then you press file -> save as.


----------



## alexp2_ad (Mar 26, 2005)

We cant anymore???  Dammit... is pong gone from mine then...?

No... it's still there... I take it we just arent allowed to set them anymore... but old ones have stayed?  Please leave my pong... no viruses!


----------



## lutomes (Mar 26, 2005)

QUOTE(deduce @ Mar 26 2005 said:


> Nevermind, I thought flash files were not allowed at all but they are allowed in sigs. I remember a forum I use to visit had a problem when someone put a virus in their flash sig so the forum banned the use of flash.
> 
> This post that gives a brief explantion to why you can't have a flash file as an avatar.



Maybe its too early in the morning for me to "interpret" what you said. But this forum had a problem when someone put a virus in their flash sig. I remember becuse I was online (and got hit by it) when it happened, I used another linux computer without flash installed to come online, work out who had the flash sig. Then contact a forum mod who was on IRC to come and fix the problem without viewing the sig becuase on of the other forum mods that was online at the time got infected too and couldnt do anything.


----------



## deduce (Mar 26, 2005)

QUOTE(lutomes @ Mar 26 2005 said:


> Maybe its too early in the morning for me to "interpret" what you said. But this forum had a problem when someone put a virus in their flash sig. I remember becuse I was online (and got hit by it) when it happened, I used another linux computer without flash installed to come online, work out who had the flash sig. Then contact a forum mod who was on IRC to come and fix the problem without viewing the sig becuase on of the other forum mods that was online at the time got infected too and couldnt do anything.


I thought it may have been another forum I visited, but I guess this was the forum that was hit with a virus. All I remember I was that I was lucky because I didn't have flash installed at the time.

*EDIT:* Great avatar alexp2_ad. I have lost my pong skills; that game is seriously kicking my ass. I've had to modify my goal from beating the AI to just scoring one goal on the AI. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT2:* I finally scored a point. I can continue on with my life now.


----------



## remisser (Mar 27, 2005)

I thought the issue was with avatars that used audio at the startup.  Like... people were putting the "YOU ARE AN IDIOT HA HA HA HA" audio loop as an avatar... who wants to hear audio when they start up a thread?  Ones like mine and alex's... you need to click something for any audio.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Mar 27, 2005)

awwwww I should have kept my Tetris Ava! Now i can't put it on anymore?


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Mar 27, 2005)

You can, actually, as long as three conditions are met.

1) Filesize. SWF or not, it still has to be under 15k.
2) Startup. No autoplay on startup. (I had a problem once when people were using the Numa Numa dance as an avatar. My god, was that ever annoying.)
3) Clean. No viruses or other malicious software embedded.

If you conform to those three, go ahead. They shouldn't be too hard, eh?

(I should have been clearer before -- my clock reads those posts as after midnight. I can see why they were troublesome.)

-Tempest out.-


----------



## The Teej (Mar 27, 2005)

Well I've got 1 and 3 checked, Condition 2 is a pain in the ass. My Flash is being really annoying, I can't seem to create Stop and Play Buttons.

Any advice?


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 27, 2005)

QUOTE(Tjalian @ Mar 27 2005 said:


> Well I've got 1 and 3 checked, Condition 2 is a pain in the ass. My Flash is being really annoying, I can't seem to create Stop and Play Buttons.
> 
> Any advice?


I uh..think hes referring to flash files with audio. 
If thats your case and you still need help, pm me and i'll help you out.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 27, 2005)

With sound only? Oh, mine doesn't have that.

Well I guess I've had all of them checked, yet it wouldn't let me have them...


lemme try again


----------



## dice (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Mar 27 2005 said:


> You can, actually, as long as three conditions are met.
> 
> 1) Filesize. SWF or not, it still has to be under 15k.
> 2) Startup. No autoplay on startup. (I had a problem once when people were using the Numa Numa dance as an avatar. My god, was that ever annoying.)
> ...


You should add them to the forum rules, there's no point posting and enforcing it here when it's it's not there. Everyone'll just say that they didn't know.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 29, 2005)

But guys, I can't actually add an swf file, its not in the list of accepted formats.

That's the main problem...


----------

